# Tuviera o tuviese ?



## mariocapozzi

En español el pretérito imperfecto se puede escribir en dos maneras: quiesiera/quisiese, tuviera/tuviese, ...
Utilizar el uno o el otro depende da razones como el Paìs (por ejemplo entre España y America Latina) o lugares en el mismo Paìs (por ejemplo Madrid y Andalucìa) o es la misma cosa?


----------



## tortina1984

Ciao! Guarda, a me hanno insegnato che esistono appunto le due forme, ma che di solito è preferibile usare quella che termina in -era, mentre a noi italiani verrebbe più naturale utilizzare -ese. Non ho mai sentito nulla riguardo a differenze diatopiche o diastratiche...
Spero di esserti stata utile!


----------



## chlapec

En *Galicia* en concreto (NO de la Península Ibérica) es mucho más frecuente la primera forma *(-ra)*. De hecho, por influencia del gallego, ésta también se usa por muchos castellanohablantes gallegos como sustituta del pluscuamperfecto de indicativo:
"Ya *tuviera* muchos problemas antes de pasarle eso", en vez de "ya *había tenido* muchos problemas...".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Para mí, en efecto, se trata de un tema regional, en algunas regiones se usa una forma, en otros otra y en otras, como la mía, se usan las dos.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## tortina1984

¡Mira, cuántas cosas se aprenden en ese forum! No lo sabía. ;-)


----------



## Neuromante

También depende un poco de la estructura y la facilidad para usar una forma o la otra dentro de cada frase


----------



## marta28

Hola, 
En Castilla se utilizan indistitamente los dos. Ninguna diferencia. 
No se si tienes claro que hablas del pretérito imperfecto del *subjuntivo. *
Era por hacer la aclaración. 
Un saludo


----------



## gatogab

Me gusta usar *tuviese/quisiese*, pero no sé por qué.
gg


----------



## Grind

Wenas a tod@s!
Pues.... la verdad es que si existen las dos formas,es por algo :-D,....la verdad es que hay 3 formas...que luego,hablando ,se usen de manera indiferente es otra cosa ....aki la explicacion :
-era --->     duda muy fuerte
-ese--->      mucha probabilidad
-ere--->      imposibilidad

Referencia:
"grammatica Spagnola" Ed Hoepli  ,Evandro Caiazzo ,pag 18 
Que no te calientes mucho la cabeza con esas diferentes formas..si ya ellos ni la diferencian,fijate tu! 
PD: muchas gracias por la duda,porqué asì revisé un poco la gramatica


----------



## gatogab

Hola Grind, bienvenido al foro.
¿Qué significa 'wenas' y aki''?
¿Qué idioma es?
Gracias.


----------



## Grind

Muchas gracias por su bienvenido senor gatogab

Wenas es una forma (mal)cortada de "buenos dias " o "buenas tardes/noches"
aki = aquì

El idioma es "espanol de la calle" ,jajajaja! 

Un saludo


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Grind e benvenut@ al Forum 
Ti raccomando, per il futuro, di scrivere evitando lo stile chatspeak, per favore.
Siamo un Forum di lingue e a questa cosa ci teniamo parecchio. 

Grazie e buon divertimento.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Grind

Salve Angel.Aura ,
chiedo scusa con le abbreviazioni.
Mi pareva che avendo risposto alla domanda sull "era/ese" non molestasse molto il fronzolo in spagnolo parlato,non ci avevo fatto caso nel
regolamento.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Nessun problema Grind!
Sono qui apposta.
E la tua risposta è molto apprezzata.


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Nessun problema Grind!
> Sono qui apposta.
> E la tua risposta è molto apprezzata.


Si, he tenido también yo una respuesta adecuada.
Ya no más ironía por mi parte.
Gracias.
gg


----------



## horusankh

Grind said:


> ...la verdad es que hay 3 formas...que luego,hablando ,se usen de manera indiferente es otra cosa ....aki la explicacion :
> -era ---> duda muy fuerte
> -ese---> mucha probabilidad
> -ere---> imposibilidad
> 
> Referencia:
> "grammatica Spagnola" Ed Hoepli ,Evandro Caiazzo ,pag 18


Hola, Grind:

¿De veras dice eso esa gramática? Porque esa no es una tercera forma; no es pretérito de subjuntivo, sino futuro de subjuntivo y prácticamente ya no se usa, excepto en textos legales y jurídicos.

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

Grind, volviendo al mérito de tu post, me da la impresión que lo que nos propones  sea solo una intrepretación personal tuya. El diccionario que mencionas tan detalladamente, no lo encuentro.
Por eso me baso en lo que el motor de conjugación del WR me ofrece, y me encuentro de acuerdo con _horusankh._
Pero todo es tan relativo......
Buen fin de semana.
gg


----------



## Neuromante

¿No será que esa gramática intenta acoplar la lengua española a otro idioma?
Da la sensación que está escrita por alguien que aprendió el español y buscó una explicación para algo que le era ajeno.

Cuando estudias los tiempos verbales (Nosotros, madrelinguas) te dejan bien claro que las dos formas son intercambiables


----------



## Grind

horusankh said:


> Hola, Grind:
> 
> ¿De veras dice eso esa gramática? Porque esa no es una tercera forma; no es pretérito de subjuntivo, sino futuro de subjuntivo y prácticamente ya no se usa, excepto en textos legales y jurídicos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
@ horusank :
Si ,la gramatica dice eso,no se que decirte màs

@ gatogab : 
No es una interpretacion mia,por algo puse la referencia...que no se use es otra cosa.Yo compré el libro en una libreria,pero también se encuentra
por el internet,en la pagina principal de la Hoepli... 
o también buscando el el Yahoo Search "grammatica spagnola caiazzo"
(no puedo postar link,si lo busca con Yahoo seguro que la encuentra)
Buen fin de semana a ti también.

@ neuromante : 
no se si la gramatica intenta acoplar el castellano a otro idioma,simplemente intenté contestarle con cuanto leì,solo.Ya le dije que 
normalmente no se usa diferenciar y cuando yo también pregunté a mis 
companeros madrelengua castellano me dijeron que era igual "era/ese"

Un saludo


----------



## gatogab

Grazie , Grind.
gg


----------

